# If you have used this has it cleared your skin up?



## greentwig (May 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
      I am using a BC called Yasmin, my doctor told me that it would help clear up my skin.  It has been a month and I really dont see any difference
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I used to take Ortho Tri-Cyclen and that make my skin perfect, but I had to stop using it about 2 years ago because it got too expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
      Anyways, I looked on Yasmins website and I don't see anything saying that it helps your skin, or anything referring to acne.  I dont get it though because why would my doctor tell me that it would help clear up my acne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......well please let me know if it helped clear your skin.
TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - LH


----------



## MACATTAK (May 18, 2007)

I took that one before because it was supposed to help with weight gain during your period...yeah didn't work either.  I never took it for acne & it never helped my acne either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going for some BC today, and will ask about some for acne.  Let's see what they come up with


----------



## greentwig (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I took that one before because it was supposed to help with weight gain during your period...yeah didn't work either.  I never took it for acne & it never helped my acne either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going for some BC today, and will ask about some for acne.  Let's see what they come up with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know what they say


----------



## MACATTAK (May 18, 2007)

Okay, got back from my appointment & got the Ortho tri-cyclen, she said that is good for the skin.  I don't think Yasmin was the right one to prescribe for acne.  However, just a useful tip...I went to Planned Parenthood & the BC is FREEE!!  I did not have to even have an exam, and I got a whole years worth of Ortho...they do ask for donations, but it's way less than any doctor/insurance I have ever had.  I don't have insurance at the moment, so this was a great choice for me.


----------



## greentwig (May 21, 2007)

That's really wierd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I went to PPH about maybe a year ago and they said that they dont give out Ortho-Try Cyclen, only the Low version of it.
Well thank you very much, I'll call the one near me and find out if I can get it now, maybe they changed it again. *crosses her fingers*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   If they have it omg i'll be so happy I'm so sick of looking like shit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well i'll call them today on my lunch and find out :cartwheel:<--i;ll be doing that if they have it LOL.


----------



## greentwig (May 21, 2007)

OMG :holysheep: they actually have it again, i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!





:dancey:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thank you sooo much, I seriously was about to go pay 75$/month for is im so glad PPH has it again!!!

TYTYTY - LH


----------



## MACATTAK (May 22, 2007)

You're so welcome!  I'm so glad you found what you have been looking for!  Cheers to clear skin


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 22, 2007)

I have always gotten it at PPH, maybe it depends on the state, I am in duluth, MN we have it and I know Superior,WI does not have it and they are just over a bridge


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 23, 2007)

Everyone reacts to BC differently. For me, Yaz made my skin worst not better.


----------



## greentwig (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Everyone reacts to BC differently. For me, Yaz made my skin worst not better._

 
*Cringe* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to stop taking it, all I need is to look worse when I start my new job next week


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been on it for 3 years and it hasn't done anything for my skin.  But then again, neither has any other birth control I've been on.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 19, 2007)

Yasmin is one of the other birth control pills that is FDA approved to treat acne (Ortho TriCyclen, too).

basically, these help regulate hormones, specifically androgens which contribute to acne.  it takes a while for your body to regulate the hormones....so i always tell patients to use a back up method (condoms) for at least a week to 1 month if they're using if for birth control purposes.  since it takes a while for your body to "get use" to the medicine, i recommend giving it 2-3 months - some pts may get reactions like early spotting before it becomes regular monthly cycle.  if there are still problems after the 3rd month, i recommend talking to your physician.

PPH is great, if you truely cannot afford birth control pills or other bc methods (condoms).  i had a pt call me at the pharmacy and even though her insurance covered her brand name pills at $15 (normally $80), she told me she was going to go to PPH to get it free.  it's just bothers me because PPH is a resource for people who otherwise cannot afford birth control.  from my understanding, if you have some sort of ins, PPH does make you pay a fee still.  but some people claim not to have ins and that's how they get away with getting free pills.   ok, that's my rant.


----------



## Katura (Jun 20, 2007)

I started taking yazmin about 2-3 years ago and my skin looks way better then it did before I started taking it. I didn't gain any weight either, which was a super big plus!


----------



## melon21 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use to take Alesse, which really helped with my acne and it comes in a low dose.


----------



## greentwig (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melon21* 

 
_I use to take Alesse, which really helped with my acne and it comes in a low dose._

 
Thanks i'll have to check it out.
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my thanks buttons no here or i'd thank u)


----------



## awful_cherry (Jul 8, 2007)

The reason OTC talks about being good for skin on their commercials and website and Yasmin doesn't is simply that OTC has paid for the research.  Both of them have the same effects, yasmin just hasn't paid for the acne-specific research that would make it legal for them to say that it treats acne.  I've heard it recommended for acne specifically because the hormone in it supposedly blocks androgen, but my dr. says they mostly all work the same.

It really helped my skin.  However, I've also experienced a much lower sex drive and some weight gain since starting it a year ago so I'm going to stop using it and see if that helps.  It's too bad, because I really loved what it did for my skin.  Before going on yasmin, my entire skin type depended on the time of the month -- I would have incredibly dry skin after my period, normal skin for a couple of weeks, and then very oily acne prone skin before and during my period.  It was bizarre.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 9, 2007)

my doc advised me that yasmin does not really clear up the skin, but again each person reacts differently on BC. diane 35 (aka brenda 35) is the primary bc that is sometimes prescribed to clear up acne. it worked for me (generally), and i suffered cystic acne for many years.


----------

